# Children's Cartoon's Are Weird...



## Judge Spear (Oct 7, 2013)

You think stuff like Flapjack and Adventure Time was wild? Holy shit. 

Ok, so my sister usually falls asleep watching late night Nick and because her TV likes to mess up she sometimes leaves it on during the day while she goes to work but just mutes it. I can see into her room as I walk by and lately I've been catching glimpses of what kids watch today (what they "should" be watching).

Oh. My. Christ.
I'm not sure if these are all the same show. Short snippets of what I see sometimes:
I walked by today and saw an orange cyclops studded vibrator (costume) in a straw hat and overalls dancing. Some black farmer guy with MASSIVE glasses and lambchops was riding a John Deere looking mower that just...flew up into the air. Then there's another vibrator except he's striped with three eyes. He dances too.

Goodness fuck. Were our shows that strange as kids? I grew up in the nineties on Little Bear, Blues Clues, and Trigun. These kids get dancing vibrators...

I WAS BORN TOO EARLY!!!! FUCK! QnQ


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 7, 2013)

I often watch my sister's television when I am looking after her and I can't say much of it is weird. 

Granted she watches stuff intended for toddlers, so it's mostly tinga tales, waybuloo and repeats of the tellytubbies.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 7, 2013)

RIP next generation


----------



## Aleu (Oct 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You think stuff like Flapjack and Adventure Time was wild? Holy shit.
> 
> Ok, so my sister usually falls asleep watching late night Nick and because her TV likes to mess up she sometimes leaves it on during the day while she goes to work but just mutes it. I can see into her room as I walk by and lately I've been catching glimpses of what kids watch today (what they "should" be watching).
> 
> ...


I think I know of the show you're talking about. my friend sent me a link where Josh Holloway was a guest for a short bit.

I will never see Sawyer the same way again.

That show is terrifying.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Cartoons prey allot on stereotypes and the images one can imagine. Just watch old Bugs Bunny cartoons.

Still when you get into the stuff that Ren and Stimpy are your mind usually explodes!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 7, 2013)

Damn, you beat me to Ren and Stimpy. That was a pretty hardcore cartoon alright.

I think it's largely to do with today's pop culture that breeds some of the crap we see on TV, all you have to do is look at people like Lady Gaga, Miley Cyrus and Kesha. Disgusting. It's only natural culture follows suit.


Although, I could be wrong.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Damn, you beat me to Ren and Stimpy. That was a pretty hardcore cartoon alright.
> 
> I think it's largely to do with today's pop culture that breeds some of the crap we see on TV, all you have to do is look at people live Lady Gaga, Miley Cyrus and Kesha. Disgusting. It's only natural culture follows suit.
> 
> ...




It only takes a few episodes of Ren and Stimpy to melt the normal brain. Now I was one of the few that actually saw the "Nitty Gritty Kitty Litter" Episode that they instantly banned from TV it blew my mind.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 7, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I think I know of the show you're talking about. my friend sent me a link where Josh Holloway was a guest for a short bit.
> 
> I will never see Sawyer the same way again.
> 
> That show is terrifying.



I don't even wanna watch a full episode. I'd rather sit my kid down in front of Adventure Time. (I love that show anyway).


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 7, 2013)

Because young children don't need to be educated.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

I mean if you think about all the hidden messages the older cartoons had that we were not able to recognize when we were younger, weird cartoons today really comes as no surprise.


----------



## mralbinoelf (Oct 7, 2013)

Most early CN and nikelodeon scared or weirded me out, and they always snuck in weird inuendos, like in Animanicas when Dot confused "Finger prints" with "Finger Prince.". Now I laugh a bit at the jokes that flew passed the radar in the 90's and early 2000's cartoons, but now they are not trying any more because they became obvious with with these, and they don't even meet as much censorship; I guess both sides are getting lazy.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 7, 2013)

Tailmon1 said:


> It only takes a few episodes of Ren and Stimpy to melt the normal brain. Now I was one of the few that actually saw the "Nitty Gritty Kitty Litter" Episode that they instantly banned from TV it blew my mind.



Hey how often would you see an animated character pull the top of there head off, scratch their brain then put it back on. 

Nitty Gritty Kitty Litter? Never heard of it, but I think I'll youtube it.


----------



## mralbinoelf (Oct 7, 2013)

And at one there were rumours that Ren and Stimpy was not originally intended for children; if said was true then that would explain why it was too weird as a child and its move to spike before its cancellation probably justifies this rumor, but I don't believe the rumor fully because of the lack direct evidence. I would be interested in seeing evidence for and/or against this.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2013)

Cartoons were always weird. Nothing has changed.

Even cartoons from the 40's and 50's had a ton of weird stuff.


----------



## Saga (Oct 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I walked by today and saw an orange cyclops studded vibrator (costume) in a straw hat and overalls dancing. Some black farmer guy with MASSIVE glasses and lambchops was riding a John Deere looking mower that just...flew up into the air. Then there's another vibrator except he's striped with three eyes. He dances too.


Yeah I think I know that show, or a show that usually features things like that. Uncle grandpa?
...uncle grandpa.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 7, 2013)

Saga said:


> Yeah I think I know that show, or a show that usually features things like that. Uncle grandpa?
> ...uncle grandpa.



Nah I think it was Darkwing Duck.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 7, 2013)

Children cartoon was always weird, invader zim...


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm not talking about normal cartoons. I'm talking about toddler shit. Like Nick Jr age 3-7 stuff. Figured that would be obvious.


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 8, 2013)

I had a dream that I had sex with the realistic flying tiger from uncle grandpa. Good morning.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 8, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> I had a dream that I had sex with the realistic flying tiger from uncle grandpa. *Good morning*.



Sounds like it was for you.


----------



## Zabrina (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm assuming you were watching Cartoon Network.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh for the love of...






...THIS is what he saw. I would have just quoted myself, but apparently I need a huge image for people to take notice.


----------



## Python Blue (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah, I've had to catch glimpses of Yo Gabba Gabba a few times thanks to my cousins having kids...it weirds me out to end seeing Weird Al Yankovic willing to be a guest star for one episode (no pun intended with the word choice)...

One reason I tend to be pretty nostalgic is that things are definitely getting worse as the years go by. And I'm not just saying that; I saw a study once suggesting that R-rated movies in 1993 would be rated PG-13 if they were made only a decade later. 

Kids shows are no different, sadly, and I think Ren and Stimpy was part of what started the modern generation of cartoons, even if the preteen-aged ones weren't what the OP was referring to.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 8, 2013)

Nostalgia is a dangerous drug.

As much as I enjoyed seeing the 90's Xmen cartoons (since I was into the comic books) holyshit was the animation inconsistent and horrible. Storm was competing for Gandolf's over the top dialog. Rogue's obnoxious scream that makes you punch a few babies. Morph and the magical jacket. 

Then you go back to older cartoons including some of the Tex Avery ones...wtf.


----------



## Demensa (Oct 9, 2013)

Yo Gabba Gabba is one of the weirder ones, but not as strange as Teletubbies and In the Night Garden when it comes to TV for little kids. 
That stuff seems so creepy and sinister when you look back on it now.

I find that little kid's cartoons are moving towards CGI nowadays, though I'd say there's a similar amount of weirdness in them.
It doesn't bother me at all, seeing as those shows are for toddlers.

At least Yo Gabba Gabba featured Jimmy Eat World playing a song on top of giant flying animals.


----------



## Raspberry (Oct 9, 2013)

There have always been oddball cartoons. The 80s through early 2000s were full of them, especially Nickelodeon.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 11, 2013)

Yo Gabba Gabba is weird.
Surprisingly, I think I read on Wikipedia that it has adult fans.
It DOES have some retro sounding music in it...

But yeah, I've seen that show. Weird as heck. Not bad for a little kid's cartoon though.


As a child I watched Courage the Cowardly Dog and it was pretty weird. Not Yo Gabba Gabba weird, but still.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 11, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Yo Gabba Gabba is weird.
> Surprisingly, I think I read on Wikipedia that it has adult fans.
> It DOES have some retro sounding music in it...
> 
> But yeah, I've seen that show. Weird as heck. Not bad for a little kid's cartoon though.



B-bu-*BUT IT'S NOT A CARTOON*.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 11, 2013)

Saliva said:


> B-bu-*BUT IT'S NOT A CARTOON*.


Oops.
Weird kids show I mean.


----------



## Namba (Oct 11, 2013)

Raspberry said:


> There have always been oddball cartoons. The 80s through early 2000s were full of them, especially Nickelodeon.


Ren and Stimpy C:


----------



## benignBiotic (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm not knocking modern animation at all, but I grew up in a really good period for animation (90s, early 00s). Animaniacs, Batman Animated Series, Gargoyles, the Cartoon Cartoons, Spongebob.

My theory has been that Adventure Time, Flapjack, and Spongebob created a misconception that being crazy and psychedelic for the sake of being crazy and psychedelic is cool. But where as those shows were great and put the madness to creative ends there are scores of shows using bright colors and freaky imagery just to be edgy. Immediately after Adventure Time's popularity skyrocketed I noticed more risky character designs appearing. Bizarre new plots. Just look at CN's ads these days. They try (painfully) hard to be relevant and edgy.


----------



## Namba (Oct 15, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I'm not knocking modern animation at all, but I grew up in a really good period for animation (90s, early 00s). Animaniacs, Batman Animated Series, Gargoyles, the Cartoon Cartoons, Spongebob.
> 
> My theory has been that Adventure Time, Flapjack, and Spongebob created a misconception that being crazy and psychedelic for the sake of being crazy and psychedelic is cool. But where as those shows were great and put the madness to creative ends there are scores of shows using bright colors and freaky imagery just to be edgy. Immediately after Adventure Time's popularity skyrocketed I noticed more risky character designs appearing. Bizarre new plots. Just look at CN's ads these days. They try (painfully) hard to be relevant and edgy.


Uncle Grandpa kinda crosses the line.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Oct 15, 2013)

I feel kind of old saying this but I remember in the 90s when I was a kid and how the cartoons made sense. Shows like Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, Doug, Batman the Animated Series, Animaniacs, Hey Arnold, Dexter's Laboratory, etc. Now it seems that shows are just... strange like Regular Show, Uncle Grandpa, Chowder. I think it's right to say that cartoons are less about making sense and more like "let's create enough shock value stuff that flies just below the radar of being put into question." But I guess I like things that have a decernable plot rather than random stuff happening.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 15, 2013)

Inari85 said:


> I feel kind of old saying this but I remember in the 90s when I was a kid and how the cartoons made sense. Shows like Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, Doug, Batman the Animated Series, Animaniacs, Hey Arnold, Dexter's Laboratory, etc. Now it seems that shows are just... strange like Regular Show, Uncle Grandpa, Chowder. I think it's right to say that cartoons are less about making sense and more like "let's create enough shock value stuff that flies just below the radar of being put into question." But I guess I like things that have a decernable plot rather than random stuff happening.



What's wrong with Chowder?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 15, 2013)

Inari85 said:


> I feel kind of old saying this but I remember in the 90s when I was a kid and how the cartoons made sense. Shows like Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, Doug, Batman the Animated Series, Animaniacs, Hey Arnold, Dexter's Laboratory, etc. Now it seems that shows are just... strange like Regular Show, Uncle Grandpa, Chowder. I think it's right to say that cartoons are less about making sense and more like "let's create enough shock value stuff that flies just below the radar of being put into question." But I guess I like things that have a decernable plot rather than random stuff happening.




Oh how the "Get off my lawn" mentality rules here.

Each generation complaining theirs was better and more understandable, when there was quite a bit of shit cartoons. Yes there were good series in each generation but that doesn't make it the majority of garbage put out that most people forget and had the same problems people are complaining about now.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Oct 15, 2013)

I just didn't get it, characters made of food and such, so maybe it's just me.

You're right, there were a number of shows that were bad back in the 90s and there are some good ones now. It seems that the majority of the cartoons I see are meh to me.


----------

